# Anyone doing business with Barber & Co?



## nosleeptilbklyn (May 14, 2016)

Their pricing works well for my needs, but I'm not seeing much about them on here. Does anyone have experience with them? I'm in the market for 4-color process printed custom transfers, but any information would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------

